# Easy Homemade Sinkbridge



## Paradox

I posted this on another forum and thought it might be interesing here too.

I make raised bed gardens out of cedar decking material. It was pretty easy to make my own sinkbridge with some left overs from my work. The cedar is really good for this because it handles being wet very well. No mold or rot to speak of and it doesn't warp to any degree that would interfere with being used a sink bridge.

Measure your sink, and cut a board to size. Then cut a couple of blocks to attach for keeping the bridge in place. With the board on the sink just hold one of the blocks against one side of the sink. Then holding them together for fit just pull it away and attach the block. Then repeat for the other end. I like using a 6 inch board but a 4 inch wide one will do fine too. Use what you have around if you can I say.






Sinkbridge ready to be used.





See the blocks? Install them to fit to your sink and keep the bridge from moving on you.





Attach the blocks with a couple of screws.
I sanded the edges and corners on mine a little to make sure there are no splinters.





Not a must but a damp washcloth or disposable towel between the bridge and stone will keep it steady.
A "handywipe" type of "semi-disposable" towel really works well.


----------



## bathonuk

I am using only the board. Instead of blocks holding the bridge I'm using non slip pads and it works great. It is a good idea to drill some holes in the board so water and swarf will go back to the sink.


----------



## scotchef38

Thats exactly what i use,but i didnt think about drilling holes for drainage.cheers


----------



## apicius9

Mmhh, does that come in koa?  Great idea, the problem I run into is the work height. I am just 6' but bent over the sink for more than a few minutes, my back feels like it will break any moment... Still looking for a solution with clean water access, may have to build something more elaborate. Or try a bar stool.

Stefan


----------



## pete84

I need to make one of those, now to find some scrap wood...


----------



## cwrightthruya

Check out mine from this thread. I am also 6 feet and had the same problem, but I used a pair of 1x6 poplar boards glued together, along with a a set of risers, to give me the height. It sits beautifully and is very stable. What you can't see from the picture is a strip of wood running the length of the bridge which acts to hold it in place.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10066-Lets-see-your-sharpening-stations/page5

Regards,
Chris



apicius9 said:


> Mmhh, does that come in koa?  Great idea, the problem I run into is the work height. I am just 6' but bent over the sink for more than a few minutes, my back feels like it will break any moment... Still looking for a solution with clean water access, may have to build something more elaborate. Or try a bar stool.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## ThomasFellows

I've been looking at all the options for holding my stones in place but seeing as I live in Turkey and can't get hold of anything decent here, I decided to have a go at it myself.

I've designed my own sink bridge based on the Henckels and Kramer version but it's a bit more robust with four bolt attachments to support the sliding base and a hinged separate block on top which can be angled and adjusted to suit everyone. There is also a double bolt sliding grip block to hold different sized stones securely in place. I'm currently in the process of making mine out of triple ply bamboo and I'll upload some photos of the finished product when I'm done. Here are the designs that I whipped up on Sketchup the other day. Let me know your thoughts and any criticisms are most welcome.

General view






Adjustable arm detail






Rear View






Closed View






Sliding base View


----------



## Chifunda

Redwood also works well for those who have access to it.


----------

